# Case Made Out Of A Book



## lorax (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys,

I made my own Kindle case using a book and an old sweatshirt. I wrote the instructions (with photos) on my blog:

http://lesadventuresdulorax.blogspot.com/2010/01/how-to-turn-book-into-ereader-case.html

I also came up with an idea to purchase a larger book and cut out the pages and glue them all together and put the Kindle in there....but I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

That looks awsome, very cool.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

An interesting idea.  You put a lot of work into documenting the process!  

For your next one, you might check out the remnants bin at your local fabric store; usually those are 1/2 off.  If you use another older book, check out decorator fabrics  --  fairly heavy and sturdy and some of them would go well style-wise with an older book.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice . . . and creative too.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice and very creative. I love to see people's DIY covers and cases.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

That is so neat - what a great idea!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

That is so cool! I love that idea. My brother has a ton of old books but I doubt he will let me have one. I may have to check out the used bookstore here. Thanks for a great idea!

Melissa


----------



## lorax (Dec 31, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> An interesting idea. You put a lot of work into documenting the process!
> 
> For your next one, you might check out the remnants bin at your local fabric store; usually those are 1/2 off. If you use another older book, check out decorator fabrics -- fairly heavy and sturdy and some of them would go well style-wise with an older book.


Thanks for the tip! I actually did go to the clearance at the fabric store, but I just can't decide on what I'm looking for. I'm so indecisive!

Thanks to everyone for the positive comments!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice case


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You've inspired me to try to create one too... I think I'm going to try gluing all the pages together and then cutting out a space for the Kindle and lining it with some sort of cushioning material.

Kind of like this, but nicer... and with some sort of closure device.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

This is so creative! Thanks for the tutorial; the possibilities are really endless, aren't they? This is great and doable for non-crafty people like myself.


----------



## lorax (Dec 31, 2009)

911jason said:


> You've inspired me to try to create one too... I think I'm going to try gluing all the pages together and then cutting out a space for the Kindle and lining it with some sort of cushioning material.


Yeah! That's totally my next project. When my friend and I were looking for books to use, half the ones we collected were for your idea and half were for the one I ended up doing. An idea I had for the hole in book version is to glue a ribbon in the hole and let it hang out slightly so you can easily pull out the Kindle.


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

911jason said:


> You've inspired me to try to create one too... I think I'm going to try gluing all the pages together and then cutting out a space for the Kindle and lining it with some sort of cushioning material.
> 
> Kind of like this, but nicer... and with some sort of closure device.


I think Modge podge might be good to glue pages.


----------



## Sam and Soph (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice idea. You look like you can sew like me. I too made my first case. If you don't mind a suggestion. You could sew in a zipper for the end pocket, before sewing your final seam around. Also, you could add the 3 corner holders and a thick elastic cord for the top right, like they do for other e-readers. Then you can pull the reader out, zip up the end to make it more sturdy and put the reader in the corners so it won't slip about. Now you really have the ultimate book to read.  

I'm new and I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

looks like a real book


----------

